# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Ο δικός μου καθαριστής σπόρων

## Μανώλης 2

Βαρέθηκα να φυσώ την τροφή των πουλιών και να μου έρχονται στο πρόσωπο η φλούδες και παρότι δεν έχω πολλά πουλάκια (7 ζωή να έχουν) αποφάσισα να προχωρήσω στην κατασκευή μηχανής καθαρισμού σπόρων .
  Μετά από αρκετή μελέτη σε προηγούμενες κατασκευές που βρήκα στο φόρουμ κατέληξα στην δική μου παραλλαγή .
  Η πρώτη απαίτηση ήταν το μικρό μέγεθος ,η κατασκευή έπρεπε να καθαρίζει την τροφή από τις τροφοθήκες και λίγο παραπάνω χωρίς να υπάρχει η ανάγκη καθαρισμού μεγάλης ποσότητας άρα και αποθήκευσης που δεν θέλω .
 Μετά από σχεδιασμό κατέληξα στις εξής διαστάσεις :ύψος 25, πλάτος 40, πάχος μόλις 11 αν και μπορούσα και λιγότερο.

  Δεύτερη απαίτηση φτηνό υλικό ,επιλέχτηκε μελαμίνη 8 χιλ και πλέξη γκλάς 4χιλ.

  Τρίτη και ποιό σπουδαία το ντιζάιν. Για αυτό το λόγο αποφάσισα να κάνω μια κατασκευή που να φαίνεται ο τρόπος που λειτουργεί ο καθαρισμός αλλά με υλικά διάφανα για να έχει ενδιαφέρων σε όποιον το παρακολουθεί κατασκευή που προέκυψε θα είναι μόνιμα σε κοινή θέα στο μπαλκόνι .

  Κόστος υλικών 45 ευρώ περίπου.

  Το αποτέλεσμα στην κρίση σας.

----------


## jk21

Πολυ καλη δουλεια ! σαν κατασκευη ειναι μια ομορφια !

Απο κει και περα ευρυτερα οσο αφορα τη χρηση καθαριστων σπορων ,η γνωμη μου ειναι η εξης :

οσο αφορα βεβαια τη χρηση ,αν τα πουλια αφηνουν ομοιομορφα σπορους απο το μιγμα ,οκ .Αν οχι τοτε το καθαρισμα των σπορων και  η παροχη των καθαρισμενων σπορων ,πρεπει να γινεται με τροπο που δεν αλλοιωνεται το διαιτολογιο .Αν πχ τρωνε τους λιπαρους και αφηνουν αμυλουχους και δεν επανατοποθετουνται αν οχι την ιδια μερα εστω σε 3 ημερες ,τοτε τα πουλια θα συνηθισουν να τρωνε κυριως λιπαρους

----------


## serafeim

Τελεια Μανωλη!!  :Happy:

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Δημήτρη μετά από δοκιμές που έκανα (διάφορα μοτέρ) κατέληξα σε  αυτό το μοτεράκι που σε συνδυασμό με τις κλήσης τον ξύλων  αφαιρούν μόνο ξερή φλούδα,δεν επιρεάζουν το μείγμα που καθαρίζουν.

----------


## jk21

δεν καταλαβες ....  καθε ποτε βαζεις μιγμα σπορων και καθε ποτε εχεις σκοπο να βαζεις αυτο που θα καθαριζεις με το μηχανημα και θα το βαζεις αυτουσιο ή ανεμιγμενο με το βασικο μιγμα;

----------


## Gardelius

"έπιπλο" Μανώλη !!!! 

Περιμένουμε και το σχετικό βίντεο φυσικά στην πράξη !!!

Να είσαι καλά να κατασκευάζεις φίλε !   ::

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Γεμίζω τροθοθήκες με ποσότητα για 4 μέρες αλλά καθαρίζω από φλούδες καθημερινά και την τέταρτη το απόγευμα  πετάω ότι έμεινε και γεμίζω με νέο .

----------


## HarrisC

Πολυ καλη κατασκευη,προσεγμενο πολυ.Ο ωραιοτερος σποροκαθαριστης.

----------


## gpapjohn

Πράγματι πολύ όμορφη κατασκευή, μπράβο σου Μανώλη!

----------


## panagiotis k

Συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή  :Happy0065:  !!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Αν καθαριζεις καθε μερα ειναι θετικο και το προβλημα θα υπαρχει μονο ,αν αυτο που μενει στο τελος ειναι αμυλουχοι σποροι (κεχρι ,βρωμη ) και ειναι πανω απο το 10 % απο αυτο που ειχες βαλει αρχικα

----------


## G.T

ωραια κατασκευη.....αν ειναι και λειτουργικη και προς οφελος πτηνων και σενα μια χαρα.....μπραβο.........

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Δημήτρη την τέταρτη μέρα δεν το απόγευμα δεν έχουν μείνει πολλά.

----------


## wild15

Συγχαρητηρια πολυ ομορφη!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλά μιλάμε έπαθα ήττα ... μπιμπελό είναι . Συγχαρητήρια φίλε μου ...

----------


## ninos

Παρα πολυ ωταιαο Μανώλη. Αυτο το πρωινό φύσημα έχει αρχίσει και εμένα να με κουράζει

----------


## geo_ilion

πολυ ωραια κατασκευη Μπραβο σου Μανωλη 




> Αυτο το πρωινό φύσημα έχει αρχίσει και εμένα να με κουράζει


εχεις δικιο Στελιο και αμα φυσαει κιολας ολα μες την μουρη

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ καλή κατασκευή! ::

----------


## HarrisC

Παιδια προσεξτε.Την προηγουμενη βδομαδα ,με το φυσημα ,μπηκαν φλουδες απο σπορους στο ματι μου.Εκανα αμαν για να βγουν ::

----------


## mparoyfas

η συσκευη ειναι υπεροχη ! απο εκει και περα αν καθε μερα μπαίνεις στην διαδικασια να περνάς την τροφη σε αυτην γιατι δε δοκιμαζεις να βαζεις τροφη τοση οση για 2 μερες ωστε να μην χρειάζεται να φυσας ποτε, εχω 7 πουλακια και ολα μα ολα τρωνε τα παντα εκτος απο μια κοπελα που μου κανει την δυσκολη σε αυτην λοιπον παιρνω την ταιστρα παω μπανιερα και ριχνω ρυπες αερα με το σεσουαρ το οποίο τυγχανει να εχει και λειτουργία κρύου αερα με προσοχη και υπο σωστη γωνια ολοι οι σποροι που δεν εχουν ανοιχθεί μενουν μεσα και συμπληρώνω οσο χρειάζετε η διαδικασια κραταει το πολυ 1 λεπτο, εγω χρησιμοποιώ εσωτερικές ταΐστρες (με αυτες εχω πετυχει την πληρη κατανάλωση σπορων) παντως εχεις φτιαξει μια συσκευη που θα την ζηλέψουν πολλοί  :winky:

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Μανώλη το πρωί  στις 7 με 7:15 πίνω το καφεδάκι μου στο μπαλκόνι πριν φύγω για την δουλειά , είναι άλλο πράγμα να ρίξω 7 τροφοθήκες και να πάρω καθαρή τροφή ανάμεσα σε τζούρες καφέ και άλλο να ασχοληθώ με ταπεράκια άνοιξε κλείσε  που είναι μέσα σε ντουλάπι, να προσέχω ποσότητες και να καθαρίσω για να μην φωνάζει και η γυναίκα μου που τα παρατάω όλα πάνω στο τραπέζι. Για σκέψου το.

----------


## ninos

Πόσο σου κόστισε Μανώλη η κατασκευη ?

----------


## Γιούρκας

> Πόσο σου κόστισε Μανώλη η κατασκευη ?





> Κόστος υλικών 45 ευρώ περίπου.


 :winky:  ......

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Και 1 μέρα προσωπική εργασία .

----------


## eyes lf

κσλησπερα σας 
*Μανωλη. σε παρακαλω* μιπος ειναι ευκολο σου να ανεβασεις φωτο με το ακριβης σχεδιαγραμμα και τις διαστασης αναλιτικα του καθε κοματιου ξυλου και πλαστικου...
οσο πιο πολλες λεπτομεριες πμορεις,διναμη και size του μοτερ ..... 
θελω να κατασκευασω αυτον τον καθαριστη σπορων 
ευχαριστω

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Δέσπω πέρα από τις εξωτερικές διαστάσεις που αναφέρονται στην αρχή του πόστ δεν κράτησα στοιχεία για την κατασκευή μου θεωρώντας ότι λόγω της εξεζητημένης κατασκευής δεν θα ήθελε κάποιος να προχωρήσει σε νέα κατασκευή.
Επειδή έχω δει την προσπάθεια που κάνεις στην αναπαραγωγή σου θεωρώ ότι ο συγκεκριμένος σποροκαθαριστης είναι μικρός για τις ανάγκες σου. 
Σε άλλα ποστ υπάρχουν μεγαλύτερες κατασκευές και με αναλυτικά σχέδια όπου σε αυτά βασίστηκα και εγώ, κάνε ένα συνδυασμό μεγέθους και εμφάνισης.

----------


## blackmailer

εντάξει τέλεια κατασκευή!! αυτό είναι έπιπλο δεν είναι καθαριστής σπόρων καλέ!!! και στο σαλόνι μπαίνει άνετα...

----------


## mrsoulis

παντως για να καταθέσω και εγω την εμπειρία μου ο καλύτερος και ο πιο γρήγορος τροπος δεν είναι ούτε το φύσημα που έκανα στην αρχη και εκτος απο τη ζαλάδα και τα μάτια έμπαιναν και στα μαλιά μου και απο έκει πιστεψτε με δεν ειναι και ότι πιο εύκολο να τους βγάλεις  :Happy: ... αλλα ούτε και ο καθαριστης ειδικά για 7 πουλάκια (περίπου τόσα έχω και εγώ)... το αλύτερο είναι να βρεις σιγά σιγα ξεκινώντας με δυο κουταλακια του γλυκου για καθε μερα και να μειώνεις ανάλογα μέχρι να βρεις το σημειο που θα μένουν απο εάχιστοι μέχρι καθόλου σποροι στην ταιστρα...

εγω με αυτον τον τροπο αλλαζω κάθε μερα την τροφη την οποια εχω σε ενα βαζάκι με μια αυγοθήκη (κλασικη) μέσα που χρησιμοποιω για μεζούρα και ένα αδειο βαζάκι για τα περισσέματα και τελειώνω σε λιγότερο απο 3 λεπτά... και αλλαγη νερου σε όλα άλλα 2 λεπτά και είναι όλα φρέσκα...

----------


## blackmailer

ναι αλλά για αυτούς που βάζουν 20-30 ζευγάρια κάθε σεζόν για αναπαραγωγή δεν γίνεται να κάνουν αυτό που λες Αντώνη... ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Βαρέθηκα να φυσώ την τροφή των πουλιών και να μου έρχονται στο πρόσωπο η φλούδες


χαχαχαχα σε καταλαβαίνω Μανώλη !!!
Να ήξερες τί σπόροι μου έχουν μπεί στο μάτι ή στο στόμα ...  :Rolleye0012:  :: 
Πολύ καλή δουλειά από όσο βλέπω και μπορώ να καταλάβω ως Μηχανολόγος χαχαχαχα !!!
Θα το βάλω στα μελλοντικά μου πλάνα ...
Ευχαριστούμε ...

----------


## mrsoulis

> ναι αλλά για αυτούς που βάζουν 20-30 ζευγάρια κάθε σεζόν για αναπαραγωγή δεν γίνεται να κάνουν αυτό που λες Αντώνη...


δεν εχω τετοια εμπειρια αλλα έτσι κι αλλιως πρέπει να αδειασεις και να ξαναγεμίσεις την ταίστρα... ο μόνος λόγος που ξερω και έχω διαβάσει για τον οποιο χρησιμοποιούν τον καθαριστη είναι για οικονομία... συμφωνώ με τον Δημήτρη ότι το αποτέλεσμα που θα πάρεις είναι για το μίγμα που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ τουλάχιστον 90% κεχρί...

τελοσπάντων σαν κατασκευη είναι έπιπλο δεν το κουβεντιάζουμε!!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Μετά από ενδιαφέρων της Δέσπως ανεβάζω λεπτομέρειες .
*Για την κατασκευή θα χρειαστούμε τα παρακάτω υλικά:*
*Μελαμίνη 0.8 χιλιοστών*
*40 Χ 25     τεμ 1 για πλάτη*
*9.7 Χ 25     τεμ 2 πλαϊνά* 
*9.7 Χ 38.4     τεμ 1 πάτος* 
*9.7 Χ 20          για το καπάκι* 
*9.7 Χ 18.5       για το καπάκι*
*9.7 Χ  5           *  *για το καπάκι*
*9.7 Χ 18          κεντρικός ορθοστάτης*
*9.7 Χ 18       λοξό καπάκι κεντρικού ορθοστάτη*

*Αφού στήσουμε την κατασκευή μας με τον κεντρικό ορθοστάτη τοποθετημένο στο κέντρο μας προκύπτουν δυο χώροι για τα συρτάρια με καθαρό εσωτερικό πλάτος 18.8* *cm**.* 

*Plexiglass* *πάχους 3 χιλιοστά*
*14.5 Χ 40    μπροστινό σταθερό*
*8 Χ 13    τεμ 2 με τρύπες για την εξαγωγή του αέρα*
*Για τα συρτάρια θα χρειαστείτε:*
*9.6 Χ 18.6     τεμ 2 για πάτους*
*9.6 Χ 8     τεμ 4 για πλαϊνά* 
*9.3 Χ 18     τεμ 2 πίσω μέρος* 
*10 Χ 19.8     τεμ 2 μπροστινά*

*Την συγκόλληση των   * *Plexiglass**την έκανα με ειδική κόλλα που εφαρμόζεται με ένεση .*

*ΜΟΤΕΡ** εξωτερική διάσταση 9 Χ 9 + διακόπτη με το καλώδιο .

*



*Παρατηρήστε και τις φωτογραφίες, πιστεύω θα σας βοηθήσουν πολύ.     *

----------


## eyes lf

*Σε ΥΠΕΡΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ Μανωλη !!!! και συντομα θα ανεβασω και φωτο*  :Happy0065: 




> Μετά από ενδιαφέρων της Δέσπως ανεβάζω λεπτομέρειες .
> *Για την κατασκευή θα χρειαστούμε τα παρακάτω υλικά:*
> *Μελαμίνη 0.8 χιλιοστών*
> *40 Χ 25 τεμ 1 για πλάτη*
> *9.7 Χ 25 τεμ 2 πλαϊνά* 
> *9.7 Χ 38.4 τεμ 1 πάτος* 
> *9.7 Χ 20 για το καπάκι* 
> *9.7 Χ 18.5 για το καπάκι*
> *9.7 Χ 5* *για το καπάκι*
> ...

----------


## mrsoulis

με πολύ μεγάλη φόρα μπήκες στο χόμπυ Δέσποινα καλή επιτυχία (που ειναι σίγουρη) και σε αυτο το εγχείρημα σου...

----------


## eyes lf

> *Σε ΥΠΕΡΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ Μανωλη !!!! και συντομα θα ανεβασω και φωτο*



καλησπερα σας 
σημερα το απογευμα ξεκινισα την κατασκευη του κα8αριστη σπορων ... ιποσχεθικα να σας ανεβασω φωτο 
τα ξυλα ειναι απο θαλασσια κοντρα πλακε τα οπια 8α περαστουν με 3 διαφορετικα υλικα μεχρι το τελευτεο αποτελεσμα 
τα πλεκσι γκλας θα τα ενοσω αυριο , οπως και το μοτερακι 
*ενα μεγαλω ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ* 
στον *Μανωλη 2* για τις λεπτομέρειες 
στον *θειο μου τον Μαριο* οποιος μου χαρισε τα ξυλα, τα εκοπσε και τα συναρμολογισε 
στον *φιλο μας τον Κυριακο* οποις μου χαρισε και ετιμασε τα πλεκσι γκλας 
τους ευχαριστω διμοσια διοτι επισκευτοντε το φορουμ και παρακολουθουν την προσπαθια μου στην εκτροφη και αναπαραγωγη των καναρινιων μου

----------


## anonymous

Ευγε Δεσπω!!! ... 

... για την προσπαθεια αυτη, αλλα και γενικοτερα για την προσπαθεια σου εκτροφης καναρινιων!
Επετρεψε μου ομως να κανω ενα σχολιο ... 
Ισως και να κανω λαθος, αλλα απο τις φωτο, μου φαινεται οτι κατι παει "στραβα" με την συναρμολογηση:
Το καθετο κοματι που θα "φιλοξενησει" τον ανεμιστηρα, νομιζω οτι θα πρεπει να βρισκεται στην απεναντι πλευρα!

----------


## serafeim

Μπραβο Δεσποινα!
Θα συμφονησω με τον Γιωργο με την παρατηρηση του!!  :Happy:

----------


## amastro

#1
Καλά το πάει. Τα ανοίγματα που έχει κάνει είναι για να φεύγει ο αέρας. Απλά δεν έχει κάνει ακόμα το άνοιγμα για το μοτέρ.
Μπράβο Δέσπω. Καλά τελειώματα.

----------


## serafeim

Αααα μαλιστα!!  :Happy: 
Ευχαριστω Αντρεα!!ς

----------


## eyes lf

> Ευγε Δεσπω!!! ... 
> 
> ... για την προσπαθεια αυτη, αλλα και γενικοτερα για την προσπαθεια σου εκτροφης καναρινιων!
> Επετρεψε μου ομως να κανω ενα σχολιο ... 
> Ισως και να κανω λαθος, αλλα απο τις φωτο, μου φαινεται οτι κατι παει "στραβα" με την συναρμολογηση:
> *Το καθετο κοματι που θα "φιλοξενησει" τον ανεμιστηρα,* νομιζω οτι θα πρεπει να *βρισκεται στην απεναντι πλευρα*!






> Μπραβο Δεσποινα!
> Θα συμφονησω με τον Γιωργο με την παρατηρηση του!!





> #1
> Καλά το πάει. *Τα ανοίγματα που έχει κάνει είναι για να φεύγει ο αέρας. Απλά δεν έχει κάνει ακόμα το άνοιγμα για το μοτέρ.
> Μπράβο Δέσπω.* Καλά τελειώματα.


σας ευχαριστω ολους  
Πολλυ σοστα τα ειπε ο Αντρεας !!!
περιμενα να βρεθει το μοτερακι με τισ διαστασης 8x8 cm με διναμη 0,12 διοτι ειναι το 0,7 δεν φυσαει αρκετο αρεα .... και 8α μηνει η κατασκευη για τουσ πολλυ μικρουσ σπορους οποσ τη κια,καμελινα,σουσαμι 

και προχορω με μια δευτερη κατασκευη λιγο μεγαλητερη με μοτερακι 12x12 cm και διναμη 0,12 /0,14 

φοτο της πρωτης στο εργοταξιο (στο μπαλκονι μου) ::

----------


## mrsoulis

βλέπω εχεις επιστρατεύσει τα μεγάλα μέσα ετσί;;; καλη σας επιτυχία τουλάχιστον από αισθητικής άποψης φαίνεται αριστούργημα... με το καλό να δουλέψει κιόλας...!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Χαίρομε που βλέπω την προσπάθεια που κάνετε.

----------


## eyes lf

*ΧΙΛΙΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ σε ολους οσους με βοηθησαν ....*
Επιτελουσ και ο μεγαλητερος λιγο σε διαστασης καθαριστης σπορων σε λιτουργεια 
στο βιντεο η *ποσοτητα ειναι απο 20 ταιστρες* (20 κουταλακια μεσουρα)... *μετα το καθαρισμα εμιναν μονο 3 κουταλακια καθαρους σπορους* 
*τα καναρινακια μου εμαθαν και τρωνε σχεδον ολους τους σπορους* εκτοσ απο ενα ζευγαρακι (το πιο νεο στο κοπαδι μου)

*βιντεο ο καθαριστης σε λιτουργεια 
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...11343973251508

*



*Τα τσοφλια 
*



*καθαροι σποροι 3 κουταλακια απο 20 ταιστρες ....
*

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Χαίρομαι!!!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Μπραβο σου και συγχαρητηρια για ακομα μια φορα!!!

----------

